
Phone Walking: Keeping Your Phone Out Without Using It - simonebrunozzi
https://medium.com/mit-technology-review/researchers-wonder-what-it-means-when-you-keep-your-phone-out-without-using-it-ea8d17e12f22
======
simonebrunozzi
This seems to me an example of a research that dives deep into the problem,
without actually trying to use some "common sense" at the start.

I sometimes "phone walk", especially in San Francisco. Why? Because in most
cases, taking the phone out of my jacket pocket, or my jeans pocket, is quite
uncomfortable or slow, and I know that I need to consult my phone frequently
for the next few minutes (e.g. when I am walking to a place, don't know
exactly where it is, and need to consult the map often).

In their research, there's no evidence of any weight being given to what I
just described above.

The only interesting part is the stark difference between men and women -
wonder where that comes from.

